# the pet passport from a different angle



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I think the solution to this lies closer to home. I was astounded when a french vet told me that the treatments actually last for 6 weeks and the english are crazy putting this time limit on.

I am not a vet but the risk appears to be that the dog will pick up a tic that our farm animals have no immunity to. The rabies angle has allready been covered.

Therefore would it not make more sense to use the 6 week window which would cover most dogs the whole time they are abroad? 

Extending the timeframe would also allow most people to use their own vets, who speaks english and is conversant with the dogs history and would stop this blatant profiteering by many (not all)French Vets.

Im planning to write to Defra regarding this matter, or does anybody know differently?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

No, don't believe you're wrong at all.

The stuff the overseas vet used was precisely the same as our vet applied just before we took our dog overseas. That said 6 wks effectiveness, indeed UK vet recommended applying 10 days before we went as the heartworm element takes time to take effect. Net impact is the dog ends up with a double dose of the chemical, because the stuff from before he left the country is still floating around when the new dose is applied - can't be healthy.

Good luck with the officialdom though...


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Denmark to Sweden you have to get the dog wormed. The Danish vet told us that one of her customers takes his dog to Sweden every 2 weeks and each time it has to be dosed up. Now that is not only stupid, but downright cruel to the dog.

L x


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not sure who benefits the most from all the drugs pumped into and onto our pets, (never yet seen a poor vet) but if this helps....I requested the data sheet from the Rabies vaccine administered to our 2 mutleys. This showed that the vaccine only needed to be given 3 yearly.

The vet eventually agreed to change the date for when the next booster was due. 

I carried this sheet with me to France and showed it to the vet when required and they were happy with this too.

The dogs have been boosted since then and I got the new datasheet.
Perhaps we should get these from all the drugs used.

Carol


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It would be helpful if we could mention what "treatment" we are talking about.

It has already been established on this forum that the Intervet Rabies vaccination lasts 3 years. Not all vets use the same vaccines.

As for the other "treatments" are they for ticks or worms? I was lead to believe that a worm treatment only clears out those worms present in the dog's intestines. If the dog picks up worms the day after dosing then it will be infected and can carry them into our country.

Tick treatment, I believe, lasts longer. Perhaps that is the six weeks mentioned?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is my understanding too patp. Someone with knowledge posted that the wormer is only effective for 48hours.

peedee


----------

